# Posting sig pics



## Elvis (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok, so I thought since everyone else is doing it, I'd add a signature onto my posts and feautre a little picture with it.
I've got the pic and tried downloading it twice from my computer, but each time it says "unable to save image".
The pic size is 509 X 325 snd its 14.8kb in size.
According to the note in the part of my User CP that allows me to post a sig, the pic has to be 500 X 100 OR 19.5kb, whichever is smaller.
So I figure I got it on file size, but it still won't accept the pic.

What am I doing wrong?



Elvis


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 22, 2009)

Elvis, I had the same problem recently with many frustrating attempts. Like you I asked for help and was kindly pointed to this thread:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html
I just followed the instructions and it worked.
 
Good luck


----------



## Marcel (Sep 22, 2009)

For our trivial pursuit game about this site:
Question: "What question had been asked the most on WW2Aircraft.net"
Answer: "How do I put that damned picture in my siggy?"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 22, 2009)

I thought it was a challenge you had to solve before being allowed to join.


----------



## Elvis (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey Vic,

Thanks for the link.
This'll work!
-------------------------------------

Marcel and Viking...you guys should doing 3 nights a week at the Sands. That was funny! 




Elvis


----------



## Marcel (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice pic Elvis, but I thing a tat too big. According to the rules they can be maximum size 600*200 pixels
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/signature-rules-19460.html


----------



## Elvis (Sep 24, 2009)

Marcel,

I did change it (as you can see), however, that pic wasn't really all that large.
463x287.
It was the height that I couldn't comprimise much more than you saw in that pic.
I think the "edit signature" page actually lists a size of 500x100, but doubling that height doesn't seem to hurt things too much.
The current pic is 509x198 and I think it fits much better into the post (wouldn't you agree?)....I just wish I could come up with a better tag line for it.


Elvis


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 24, 2009)

Good on ya Elvis, love it


----------



## Elvis (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks Vic.
Yours is impressive, as well!
Nice work. 


Elvis


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2009)

I agree, lookning nice. You might like this one as well.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice addition Wurger. Most of the sigs do have the users name on them.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 24, 2009)

The picture looked big. Mine is actually slightly too big, too, bit no-one notices as the lower part is the same as the background  
I love the pup, Elvis. Good show.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2009)

THat's true Marcel yours is a little too big. 

But Elvis' one is about to . It is of 509x198 size and is under the limit of 600x200 pixels.


----------



## Elvis (Sep 25, 2009)

LOL!
I LOVE IT!
Thanks Wurger, you da man! 


Elvis


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2009)

Your'r welcome.


----------



## Elvis (Sep 25, 2009)

Say Wurger, I gave ya' credit on modding the pic.
If you'd rather I not do that, just let me know. 
Thanks again.

Elvis


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2009)

In fact the picture is not mine.I have added your nick there only.So removing the credit is a good idea I think.


----------



## Elvis (Sep 25, 2009)

Fair enough.
...and....its done!




Elvis


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 13, 2009)

Test


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2009)

Very nice CR


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 13, 2009)

Still testing


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2009)

Looking nice. But why do you test it here in the Elvi's thread ? I think it is a little bit unkindly.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 14, 2009)

Didn't mean to. I thought this was a sig test thread and tried to delete but couldn't.

My Bad.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2009)

OK.


----------



## 71roadrunner426 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2010)

Something is not working there roadrunner...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2010)

Yep...the address indicates page of the forum with the img tags incorrectly I think. For the reason his siggy can't be seen as well.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2010)

And yes. It is a mistake undoubtedly. 

Roadrunner you have sent the pic to yourself via a visitor message and copied the URL address for your siggy. Unfortunately it is done wrongly. What's more the picture is too large. It is allowed to use a pic of size 600x200 pixels in total .


----------

